# Hello! It's Me.



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Another go at a portrait. Decided to do a self portrait, that way I won't ruin any relationships! :biggrin: I have decided I will re-visit the reference photo and try again in the not too distant future to see if/how I improve in my skills.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a great portrait Susan! You have a lot of talent.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Wonderful as usual Susan. Very soft.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Terry and Dick:vs-kiss::vs-kiss: You are both great cheerleaders!

There is a lot of room for improvement for me in this category but I am pleased with the results for so early in the game. :biggrin:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

There's a lot of room for improvement. Your lines are strong but your shading is week. This gives the face an overall two deminsional flat appearence. The teeth and forehead especially don't have a curve to them. Portraits are hard because the lighting has to be represented correctly. Just remember that everything on the face is semispherical.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Just, I will keep at it and I can use all the advice I can get! :biggrin:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> Thank you Just, I will keep at it and I can use all the advice I can get! :biggrin:



I am leading the cheers too.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

just said:


> I am leading the cheers too.


Rah! Rah! Sis Boom Ba! :biggrin:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

"Sis boom bah" is the sound of a sheep exploding.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

just said:


> "Sis boom bah" is the sound of a sheep exploding.


Eeeeewwwwww! :kboom:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

just said:


> There's a lot of room for improvement. Your lines are strong but your shading is week. This gives the face an overall two deminsional flat appearence. The teeth and forehead especially don't have a curve to them. Portraits are hard because the lighting has to be represented correctly. Just remember that everything on the face is semispherical.


Not everyone can handle this kind of criticism but this is what we need to grow as artists. Were you a teacher?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Trust me, I am here for the critique! I am the only artist in my circle of friends and family so I could draw a stick person and receive accolades a - plenty, that is nice but will not help me to improve.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Maybe a hint of that but purely in fun. I'm really curious if you were a teacher. You're so matter of fact. There's probably a better way to put that but it's all I've got. In the end, I'm just trying to have some fun with you.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

As soon as he puts a smiley face on my post.:devil:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes I was a teacher.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

just said:


> Yes I was a teacher.


You still are! I for one thank you! If I may ask, what subject(s)?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Math and science for nine years and then I substituted for three before I had to retire because of my disability.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That must have stung.

I loved science! Math, not so much.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I loved math, especially when I had a real need for it as a ship-fitter building submarines. The only thing I do with pi now is eat it.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I did not like math or science in school. I love both now, but my husband has a gift for showing you things from a different perspective, and it made me appreciate both so much more. He would have made a wonderful teacher.


----------

